
Ask HN: Should Apple acquire Stripe - nodesocket
Seems like a perfect play into Apple&#x27;s second biggest market, services. However, I&#x27;d be curious to know Stripes top and bottom lines. Rumor is that Stripe only makes 1% on transactions, the rest goes to Wells Fargo.
======
yowza
No.

